

PLTTS - Find your perfect color palette - iduuck
http://pltts.me/

======
iduuck
Wanted to show you a project I was working on the last few days. I did the
design just in-browser. I didn't opened Photoshop/Sketch for this project.
Everything in CSS.

You can search for some palettes from ColourLovers API for your current
project. Easy and hassle-free. Just sign-in to keep an eye over your
favorites. Try out now!

~~~
jacobwg
Awesome - thanks so much for sharing! Beautiful and useful - this is really
going to come in handy for me!

Just FYI, the pagination on the search results page for
[http://pltts.me/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&hex=8eafa4](http://pltts.me/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&hex=8eafa4)
seems to be broken.

~~~
iduuck
The pagination is fixed now!

~~~
jacobwg
Awesome, thanks!

------
pc86
The header is very messed up in FF19 Win7 x64[0]

[0] <http://i.imgur.com/OeBwQ8s.png>

~~~
iduuck
It's fixed now. Thanks.

~~~
pc86
Looks good!

~~~
iduuck
Thank you!

------
tpetrina
I entered 1244B0 in the search box and got 0 results. But I've got 5 pages:
from 0 to 4 (I was on 0). When I clicked on any other page number, I was
greeted with a message: "We're sorry, but something went wrong." The URL I got
is
[http://pltts.me/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&hex=1244B0](http://pltts.me/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&hex=1244B0)

~~~
iduuck
Fixed!

------
ceeK
I like it, would have came in use when I was trying to choose a colour scheme
for my recent project. Tis simple, serves a single purpose and works well at
doing that. Good job!

My only real criticism is the name. I'm not too keyed in with that
pronunciation script so I'm still not too sure how to pronounce it.

~~~
iduuck
Just like you pronounce Palettes :)

------
chacham15
This is cool, good job! The only thing that I'd really want is an improved
search: for example, I want to search for color schemes with two colors and
not just one.

Also: <http://pltts.me/search?page=1> gives me "We're sorry, but something
went wrong."

~~~
iduuck
I am going to check this. Is on my to-do!

------
nopal
As a non-designer, I'd love if one of these sites would tell me how to use
these colors on a web page.

~~~
iduuck
What do you mean? :)

~~~
oliverhunt
I think they mean suggestions on how the colours should be used according to
content - e.g this light blue for text on this dark blue background (or
whatever) - but yeah great site

------
sluukkonen
I like the idea, but the layout is pretty broken in non-Webkit browsers.

~~~
iduuck
Had it on my To-Do but checked it as done to fast. Wasn't done, yet. But it's
fixed now!

------
hawleyal
Looks cool.

The CSS is messed up on the site. Maybe performance issue?

~~~
iduuck
Fixed!

~~~
tpetrina
It works now. Just one more suggestion: trim the string :)

~~~
iduuck
What do you mean?

~~~
benhanks040888
When I search for " 000000" (notice the space), the search result produces an
error

# 000000 is no valid hex code

I think what he means is you should trim the search keyword so that it will
search for the no-space keyword you input.

